# Wanna see the next generation iPhone?



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

Someone lost a prototype for the gen 4 iPhone in a bar (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and Gawker's Gizmodo has gotten hold of it!

[Edit: The "lost in a bar" story might or might not be true. Before anyone reading this gets all fired up and start accusing me of promoting illegal activity, take a deep breath. That's the story the linked blog is going with, I didn't make it up and frankly I don't care.]

Link:This Is Apple's Next iPhone - Iphone 4 - Gizmodo

I have been increasingly feeling that I want an iPhone recently, but I knew there was an updated one coming so I was planning to wait. After seeing this I know it will be awesome!


----------



## dbecker87 (Apr 19, 2010)

Apple actually considers this to be stolen. Whoever stole and sold this phone is in a WORLD OF HURT.

Something similar happened earlier, and a Foxconn (manufactures the iPhone) employee killed himself.
Report: iPhone Leak Interrogations Drive Foxconn Employee to Suicide - Foxconn - Gizmodo

People who have deep Apple connections even think this leak is messed up.
Daring Fireball Linked List: Gizmodo Has the Purported Next-Gen iPhone in Hand

While the new iPhone looks awesome, I don't think it was worth all the trouble that is brewing to see it early. 

I'm not trying to sound like a meanie, but this is BAD for all the people involved. Due to all the intellectual property involved, Apple isn't letting this go. You can keep checking Gizmodo for updates to this story... if it hasn't been taken down.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

What is your point? Since you clearly think it was wrong of Gizmodo to post it, you think I shouldn't have posted it here? It's out there now, no harm in looking at it.


----------



## dbecker87 (Apr 19, 2010)

No, I don't just "think" what Giz did was wrong, it was. It's illegal.

However, you seem to be someone who supports stealing intellectual property and gaining monetarily from it. (Gizmodo paid $10,000 to acquire this phone from whomever "found" it.)

Do you really think Apple employees just leave prototypes lying around in bars? They'd have to be BEYOND stupid to do so.

I don't think you shouldn't have posted it, but you should have gotten the details first.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 19, 2010)

geez man chill out,  get off your high horse, she hasnt done anything, you got beef with gizmodo? bring it up with him!


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Apr 19, 2010)

Who cares how it was found or whatever! Aslong it wasn't you or I, we shouldn't get worked up over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, the inner geek in me think it looks very sleek and modern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully the iTouch will get a re-vamp as well, I've been dying to get one!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

god an iphone leak leads someone to suicide? this world is sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't even want to view the link after reading that line.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 19, 2010)

if people didnt post it here, people would have read it (its one of the news headlines on a NZ news website for example). its like people getting offended that we know what MAC collections are coming a year away, im sure there are apple forums buzzing with the "lost" iphone, just like we do when we get snippets of MAC info.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 20, 2010)

I read the news on Guardian before I saw this thread - Apple alert: the new iPhone has gone missing | Technology | The Guardian 

I don't see why posting this link made the OP someone who 'supports stealing intellectual property'.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

^^^^^^ i agree... my local news even reported this story. its everywhere now and its not a big deal. apple wrote a letter asking for the phone back and gizmodo is cooperating and honestly *this is a prototype* I'm 99% positive that Apple will make changes to this prototype before we see the final product. its cool to see but that's probably not the product that will end up on store shelves.


----------



## Cinci (Apr 20, 2010)

I came accross the link to the Gizmodo article on FB, and emailed it to my bf.  It's news, and it's interesting.   I don't think any harm is done by the OP when she posted here.  I don't think she is supporting anything, merely sharing something she came accross on the internet.

As for "getting the details first", I don't think it's fair to expect her to fully research a topic just to post a link to a website.   The story she posted is that website's version of how the phone was obtained.   Just because another site says Apple is calling the phone "Stolen" doesn't mean that that Gizmodo are the liars.   How do we know that Apple isn't just covering their asses?  In reality, unless we are the person who lost/stole it, we will never know 100% forsure how it was obtained...  But who cares??

Regardless of the how the phone was obtained, I see no reason to come down on the OP for sharing this article.  

OP, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 20, 2010)

This story was on the Today show this morning, too.  It's freakin' everywhere.  It's not something bad, it's news.  It's news because Apple is so well know for guarding it's secrets and intellectual property.

And if there's a bad guy in all this, it's the guy who sold the prototype to Gizmodo rather than contacting Apple about the "lost" property.  The seller obviously knew enough about it to recognize it's inherent value and decided to make a quick buck instead of turning it in to Apple.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2010)

i read about this on engadget yesterday. i actually prefer the way the current iphone looks! slightly chunky but i like chunky things! i however will be getting whatever the new iphone may be when my current contract ends in spetember this year. so i for one am excited to read about the new iphone!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 20, 2010)

i am getting my boyfriend's iphone, when he gets his new one! so this works out great for me! haha


----------



## _Ella_ (Apr 21, 2010)

I can´t wait to see the new Iphone! My blackberry is starting to annoy me


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 21, 2010)

And here is the complete story: The Tale of Apple's Next iPhone - Iphone 4 - Gizmodo

Apple has now officially asked for it back, and by now probably received it as well. I just hope they aren't too hard on that developer guy who lost it.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 21, 2010)

That guy could be fired, well, you know all the 'company confidentiality policies' ... I had friends who work for the big N mobile phone company (you know which one). They got to play and test using mobile phones that have not been released to the markets. Losing a company property like that is quite serious.


----------



## dbecker87 (Apr 22, 2010)

This article helps describe how Giz was in the wrong, and how they've tried to cover up their tracks. Good luck to Giz if Apple decides to file a civil lawsuit.

Daring Fireball: Gizmodo and the Prototype iPhone

I'm not trying to offend anyone, but this is a big deal. Some person stole something (read the article, it explains more) and sold it. I've had this happen to me before, so I guess this whole thing struck a nerve. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it was a intricate publicity stunt.


----------

